# fun won tires/wheels



## 2000-redrider (Jun 3, 2003)

I'm looking to get my fun won going again but need some new tires/wheels. The ones I have now are all worn and cracked. What could I use to replace these?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You can use any 1/12th scale fronts. That is what We used for both the front and rear.


----------

